# Help - how can I induce a period to start IVF?



## Singers (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi All,

I am hoping to start my IVF #2 in June/July, however my cycle has gone completely hay wire since my last round of IVF. I had mid-cycle spotting after my first period, then continued to spot for over 12 days after my second period. I have now been waiting for the third period post-IVF #1 so that I can start DRing, however it's been over 38 days and nothing has happened. They did find 2 cysts on my right ovary and I wonder if that has anything to do with it. I have always been pretty regular and don't have PCOS.

As I really don't want to delay starting my next round of IVF, the nurse suggested I take primolut (norethisterone) for 5 days to induce a period and then start DRing on that cycle. I am so worried that a period still won't come and that everything will be delayed even more. As I am travelling from abroad to have treatment it will affect work/booking flights etc.

Please let me know if you have been in a similar situation or have any advice on inducing a period.
Singers


----------



## kitty doot (Feb 4, 2008)

Hi singers
Sorry to hear u are having such a stressful time.   Just wanted to share my info with you in hopes it might help a bit. When I first started ivf I had really irregular periods with hormone profile suggesting underlying pcos. However I have never had cysts in all the years we tried with clomid and iui before resorting to ivf. So not sure if u have had same blood tests to rule that out. In Any case consultant advised I had progesterone for seven days in order to start menstrual cycle. It was very different for me as I then had to take pill and start dr on third packet. I went on to have success on first ivf. The consult said it was because potentially my womb had too much buildup due to lack of proper cycle and the pill would kick start hormones but also prep my body to be receptive of the embryos.

Maybe the stress of waiting is causing the delay which is completely understandable  I didn't get my period for 63 days beginning of this year and so when I knew I was going to start ivf to hopefully have another child I immediately got on microgynon pill and did the same dr in order to ensure my body and hormones were prepped in advance of starting treatment. Luckily I am now on the two weekwait. 

I really wish you luck with your treatment and hope it will


----------



## kitty doot (Feb 4, 2008)

Sorry singers didn't finish properly. I hope your period comes Very soon and you go on to have great success this time around.   . 

Fertility friends is such a great website and helped me through the good and bad times. Hopefully others will be able to share their experiences with you too. Big  

Kx


----------



## amj2906 (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi Singers - have you thought about trying acupunture. It's not an immediate fix but a few sessions may help to regulate your cycle. 

Good Luck! 

A x


----------



## Singers (Apr 26, 2010)

Thank you both for giving me advised.
Kitty - so does that mean you just started the pill and after the thrid packet you started to DR? Or did you mean after the third week when your period started after coming off the pill? I did wonder about going on the pill but I wasn't sure if you can do that any other time expect on day 1 of your period. I have had scans and blood tests and still no sign of PCOS. Think the cysts are just due to my last round of IVF.

Amj - yes I;ve heard acupuncture works, but I don't have much time and do wish I had started doing acupuncture soon after my last IVF. Definitely will do that next time if IVF #2 fails.

Wishing you both good luck too. Thanks again,
Sx


----------



## kitty doot (Feb 4, 2008)

Hi singers
I waited until after period started before starting microgynon pill.  Progesterone,from memory didn't give period immediately after seven days but wasn't too long after. I had to take three month course of pill and started to sniff synerol day twenty one on month three.  Because you are having regular cycles normally maybe you will not have to go down the same route as I did. This time around I took first month of pill on day one of my period. Then did second packet and started sniffing again on day twenty one as before. 

Hopefully the advice your clinic has given will kickstart your period if it doesnt happen naturally in the meantime.  Not sure if reflexology is worth a try also. Maybe there is an area on forum for alternative medicines.

Best of luck


----------



## Singers (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi Kitty Doot,

Do you recall which progesterone you were given to take and for how long? I may look into reflexology and acupuncture as well.
Thanks again for you advice and good luck with your journey.
Singers xx


----------



## kitty doot (Feb 4, 2008)

Hi singers. 
Sorry I just have letter from consultant dating back to 2009 and it just states to "use progesterone for seven days following which you should have a menstrual period"

I did try acupuncture over six months in advance of ivf but unfortunately it didnt help to regulate periods although it did alleviate stress. Hopefully someone can advise you of a good accupuncturist who specialises in fertility if you choose that option. I had to have a translator for mine so that was fun!

Sounds like the ivf is messing with your cycles as I did read a recent post where this can occur. Hopefully your clinic can give you good advise on what to do. I was very annoyed initially when I had to go on the pill for three months but in the end I think I made the right decision to do as advised as I now have my healthy son. 

Take care for now
Kx


----------



## Gklee (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi all, I just wanted to briefly add that i too do not have periods due to not ovulating! At present i am about to start our first go at ivf, to induce a period first i have been put on microgynon pill. They did discuss putting me on prevera but i know from past experience that my body does not respond to prevera alone so they went with the pill instead. I am taking one months course of the pill (21 days) and then when i come on i am due to start stims from day 3 as i am doing a short protocol. I hope this helps as this too was something i was concerned about before going to the clinic as i had heard they always start an ivf cycle from a period x x


----------



## Singers (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi All,

Thank you all for your advice. It has been very helpful. I have emailed my consultant and am waiting to hear back from him.
Hopefully AF will turn up naturally, but i have feeling it won't! Maybe taking the pill after another failed IVf may be the way forward for me, but hopefully there won't be any need to go down that route!   

Wishing you all good luck,
Singers x


----------

